# Beer Can Wraps - Instantly Convert Beer Cans to Soda Cans



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

Do you feel like enjoying a cold brew, but it just so happens to not be allowed? Whether you are at the beach, the park, the office, a movie theater, shopping, a funeral or any other mildly prohibited non-drinking location or establishment, simply whip out one of these vinyl and reusuable Beer Can Wraps *($6)*. These stealth wrappers look just like real soda pop can labels so you can instantly convert a beer can into a soda can and nobody would be the wiser. Of course, these are simply meant to be fun novelties (I wouldn't take the risk) and are not recommended for underage drinking, drivers, machinery operators, construction crews, teachers, priests, etc. So have fun and be responsible people. 












Source


----------



## Darla (May 2, 2008)

thats great except i think you are attracting more attention! its like where did you ever get a can of Russian pepsi can i try it to see if its the same?

some of the other labels, Mountain Spew remind me of Wacky Packages.

Anyone remember them?


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

LOL Those are funny Darla!

I dont drink beer so i'd just get those for fun, cause i think they are cool haha


----------



## magosienne (May 4, 2008)

lol Darla !

those are pretty cool, i wouldn't use them though, i hate beer.


----------



## pinksugar (May 4, 2008)

lol. They wouldn't really stick if the can was covered in condensation anyway.. would they?

They don't seem very responsible but they are funny. I think the names on them are gross though!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 5, 2008)

What a hoot! It's a great novelty idea for a party!


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2008)

How funny!


----------



## Karren (May 15, 2008)

Sneaky....


----------



## Aprill (May 15, 2008)

Awesome way to beat an open container charge


----------



## **ErinBear** (May 19, 2008)

Those are soo great. LOL!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 19, 2008)

haha those are funny


----------



## Sirvinya (May 19, 2008)

Hahaha, great idea! More of a novelty thing for parties perhaps.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 22, 2008)

my goodness


----------

